# Darbee Fidelio



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Might as well start up a thread on their new product.

From HomeTheater.com:



> The Darbee Fidelio, not yet available, will be a more upscale version of the current Darbee video processor when it ships at a date TBD (the basic Darbee will still be in the line). It is expected to sell for around $2000 and offers not only video enhancement but a touch screen interface, Video EQ, Multiple inputs and modes, and downloadable features.


Youtube video from CEDIA:







I hate to say it but at that price point, it had better include full calibration controls. I can't see paying $1600+ more for just a touch screen. Especially if they will be tossing out 'image fidelity' with this product like they did with the Darblet.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

What are the chances to get a model to review?

How did you come by the Darbee that you did review?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

We are not likely to be one of their favored reviewers, because unlike most others, we have pointed out both the positive and negative aspect of the processing. We were unable to get a sample for review for the Darblet, so I doubt we will get one of these. In the case of the Darblet review, I purchased the unit, evaluated it myself, and now it is making its way around to our moderators.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The Fidelio is scheduled to be released later next year. Chances are the unit shown and the unit released may be very different.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, that's going beyond the call of duty (buying one of those things). But there again, that's the kind of serivce that makes this the best forum on the net.

Still, as posted earlier, wont 4K do away with the need for such a device?


----------



## dmiller (Aug 7, 2012)

Tonto said:


> Wow, that's going beyond the call of duty (buying one of those things). But there again, that's the kind of serivce that makes this the best forum on the net.
> 
> Still, as posted earlier, wont 4K do away with the need for such a device?


Those who have seen it on 4K monitors were still impressed with the effect. Resolution is only one part of the equation.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Tonto said:


> Wow, that's going beyond the call of duty (buying one of those things). But there again, that's the kind of serivce that makes this the best forum on the net.
> 
> Still, as posted earlier, wont 4K do away with the need for such a device?


The Darbee processing does not deal with resolution. It expands dynamic range in middle luminance levels discretely in small segments of the image. The result is more apparent clarity in the affected areas but not really a change in resolution. What it does is not one of the normally measured parameters of image quality so other improvements in displays can continue and not really affect the value of the darbee process. That is if you like it.

I'll get the Darblet back some day, hopefully, and will use it on some things, so buying it was not a big sacrifice. I don't particularly miss it greatly either, so it works out. As I said initially, it is just not of great interest to me, nor to others on the forum in terms of what it does. I find it very interesting as a technology and discovering where it applies best is my goal. Lots of people like it, so it is worthy of understanding at the very least.


----------

